# Size of my V



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Everyone

this is a pretty simple topic. I'm curious how big my little boy will get. At just under 8mo, he's already about 23" in height and probably 47lbs. 
I figure they are full grown at 2 yrs, but how much can he have to go when he fits into the wikipedia size guideline hahaha

Thanks!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Watson was 50lbs at 8mo, not sure of his height. He's now almost 15mo and is 62.5lbs and 24ish". I thought the same thing, but the rest of his growth will be slight as he'll put on more weight and fill in.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

That seems similar to my boy at 8 months. Now at 13 months, he's at ~24.5 inches and a lean ~58 pounds. There are a lot of factors involved with final weight height, including if he's intact or not.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, guys! Sounds like i'm looking at another inch or so and some more weight. We are keeping his balls on so he'll get some nice muscle tone.


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish I tracked this more precisely when Dash was smaller, but he seemed pretty average until about 6months and then seemed like he shot up a bit.

At 8 months, Dash was 50lbs, at 9 months 56lbs and now at 10months about 58lbs (and ~25"). He's not yet neutered, but I haven't seen too many other vizsla's larger than him. Hoping he tops out soon.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson was about 50 lbs at 8 months. He hit 60 at about 10 months and has been hovering there for the past few months. He's anywhere from 62-64 depending on activity level and food at 13 weeks. He is filling out his chest, but weight doesn't increase mich


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

FYI: Here is a scatter plot of the measured weights of our two Vizslas over time.










In both cases, their weight gain was almost linear for the first twelve months then plateaued there after.


----------

